
Parenting kids outside of USA – best parenting decision? - reacharavindh
http://theweek.com/articles/703660/moved-kids-america-best-parenting-decision-ive-ever-made
======
reacharavindh
OP here. Sharing this article to hear HNers comments on the article's view.

I grew up in India and can attest to the fact that I never felt entitled to
several luxuries that my American peers take for granted. But, moving to
Africa and parenting kids out of the US? Has anyone seen both sides of this?

~~~
smt88
(Ecuador is in South America, not in Africa.)

I don't think anyone should generalize from this article. This is a white
family with at least some money. It's not the same as a family from a poorer
country choosing not to bring their kids to the US.

